# what does your cube sound like?



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2009)

title


for example:





nakajima's cube sounds "shracka"-ish

memyselfandpi's V7 has a rather "cshrap"-ish sound



as for mine clown cube, it sounds rather "chracka"-ish (a bit similar to nakajima's cube, but has a higher tone)


my famwealth(crappy) sounds more of the "clrackiprapsica" kind of tone

my modded famwealth DIY has a "rhup-rhup" tone








GO GO ANPANMAN!!!(?)


----------



## Ellis (Feb 7, 2009)

My cube goes BOOOOOOOOIIIIIIINNNGGGG


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine is like a calm chainsaw.


----------



## Garmon (Feb 7, 2009)

My cube sounds like a train.


----------



## bichettereds (Feb 7, 2009)

mine sounds like a queef.


----------



## Rama (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine goes like 'The Locomotion'.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine goes 'pop'


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine is the sound of my burp.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Feb 7, 2009)

mine goes 'sksksksk' I need a nail filer!It sounds the same as the one in the video.


----------



## toast (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine is more like:

SCHLOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPP...SC-SCH-SCHHHHHLOOOOOOOOOOOOOP.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine goes "BORK BORK"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 7, 2009)

my cube sounds like a cube (like most speedsolving videos on youtube)

my calendar cube sounds like kgrrrrri


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine's like uh...

A deep Shhhw-shw-shw-shw
I guess?


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine sounds...normal?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 7, 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraah (rolling r's)


----------



## Odin (Feb 7, 2009)

my cube use to sound like this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t6594WeC1Q&feature=channel


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 7, 2009)

My storebought is really clicky and loud


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 7, 2009)

The cube says bark, the cube says woof, the cube says bow wow.

I love the sound the new c4y cube makes, sounds like a type A with water in it =]. Awesome.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm so getting the C4Y

so the sound is like a wet type A, what does it feel like


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 7, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I'm so getting the C4Y
> 
> so the sound is like a wet type A, what does it feel like



I'm not sure yet, I ordered it 11 days ago now and I'm wicked anxious to get it. I'm very optimistic about it though. Every single video has not only said that it is a good cube, but also that it is one of the best, if not the best cubes, that they have ever felt. That is very encouraging. But if you've ever heard a cube when your say cleaning it out, like in the sink, and you put an edge back in and move it. Awesome sound, like it's muted. I'd attribute that to the edge caps. It cuts corners very, very well, I'll go fetch a review for you; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyfBAuowhkI


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine is a mix between the sound in the Nakajima video posted in this thread, and his 6.57 video (anyone who's seen it enough can recall the sound)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine don't make sounds... unless I turn it.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Mine don't make sounds... unless I turn it.



MEEE TOO!

Is this rare?


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Mine don't make sounds... unless I turn it.



Haha mine is like a hamster in a cage at night, it runs and runs and runs.....maybe nibbling on a sunslower seed occasionally.


----------



## julesv (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine sounds like me torturing a cat (not that anything....)


----------



## Bomber (Feb 7, 2009)

This is one of the most hilarious threads that I have ever read.
All of my cubes have a unique noise, my type A III however has the noise which I feel stands out the most.

My cube goes 'clah clah clah' in a gritty kind of voice, as it does this it also seems to go 'chhhhh'.

I think we should record our cubes and compare them to our onomatopoeias; that would be hilarious.
I just realised I can't, I can't find anywhere that will host AMR files.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 7, 2009)

You have to convert the AMR to WAV or MP3, here's a free program (Windows) (maybe there's something for you OS X and Linux users).

I'll record the sounds of my DS later.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2009)

oh and btw, my clown cube sounds like nakajima's cube in his 6 second solve vid before it is completely broken in


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2009)

does anyone have a cube that sounds "Akkersdijk"? 



lol


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Haha mine is like a hamster in a cage at night, it runs and runs and runs.....maybe nibbling on a sunflower seed occasionally.


 it sounds like clank clank clank clank nom nom nom nom? :confused:


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Haha mine is like a hamster in a cage at night, it runs and runs and runs.....maybe nibbling on a sunflower seed occasionally.
> ...



rofl, more like squeak squeak squeak, click click click.


----------

